# Warm Greetings from SLINT-Uganda



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

from way across the pond... welcome aboard denis marsha.

may I be so bold as to inquire as to why some less capital intensive approach to beekeeping was not considered?


----------



## Denis Marsha kabuuka (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear Tecumseh,

Thanks very much for your prompt response and kind inquiry. SLINT-Uganda wishes to promote affordable, profitable and sustainable beekeeping initiatives. The Langstroth beehives were introduced to us by the East African Beekeepers Ltd in Uganda and we were attracted to the fact that they would allow farmers to harvest clean high-quality honey that could be packaged and marketed right away and would minimise harvesting losses.

However, we share the concern about the high capital investment required. We would be interested to introduce the top bar hives to farmers as well so that they can make a choice. At this time we are trying as much to look for funding for this project in order to make it socially and economically viable.

The project has already generated alot of excitment among the local people in Butikiro and Kiyuni villages in Kiboga district in Uganda.

I look forward to your continued advice and support.

Best regards,
Denis Marsha Kabuuka


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

do you mind if I call you denise and are you a beekeeper yourself?

have you ever had any dealing with Heifer International?


----------



## Denis Marsha kabuuka (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear Tecumseh,

I am working with SLINT-Uganda whose mission is to empower people to secure sustainable incomes, food security and improved quality of life while at the same time maintaining the diversity, health and long-term productivity of the supporting natural resource base.

In order to achieve the above mission, we undertake initiatives aimed at empowering people to diversify their livelihoods opportunities through engaging in different environmentally friendly income generating opportunities and off farm enterprises. Some of the strategies adopted include: (i) introduction of appropriate technologies (such as solar photovoltaic, biogas and rainwater harvesting); (ii) promotion of environmentally-friendly activities and practices (e.g. bee-keeping, organic farming, fruit-tree growing and agroforestry); (iii) capacity building to empower individuals and groups through training, technical assistance and extension services; (iv) public awareness on a wide range of issues; and (v) facilitation of access to markets and income-generating opportunities.

Through these initiatives, we are gaining experience and skills needed to share synegies.

I have heard of Hiefer International. I will probably visit their site and learn more about the organisation.

Regards,
Denis Marsha


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

some cash generating product would seem to be an appropriate concern and therefore I can understand you thinking/planning in regards to langstroth hives.

my question concerning whether you are or are not a bee keeper was really an inquiry indirectly as to the habitat/environment where you are planning this beekeeping enterprise. I would suggest to you directly that 'success' as a sustainable enterprise will hinge directly on the habitat in which the hives are set down. for most non beekeepers this variable is extremely difficult to determine.


----------



## Denis Marsha kabuuka (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you!

The apiary sites on which the beehives will be established was selected by the local people with technical advice from the East African Beekeepers Equipment ltd who provided the initial training of at least 50 farmers selected from 50 households.

The project area is a poor rural subsistence farming setting with vegetation. However the natural resources are under threat as a result of subsistence farming practices, tree and forest destruction for timber and fireword and the increasing population pressure.

SLINT-Uganda has of recent launched a project titled "Fruit Tree growing and Community Forestry Project". The objective of the project is to improve the livelihoods of local people and contribute to conservation of the environment by promoting fruit tree growing and community forestry. 

The project will encourage and assist local people to plant different types of fruit trees, including avocado, mango and guava as well as other tree species for forest products (firewood, timber, fodder and non-timber products) and services in the area. The primary target of the project is to establish at least two community tree nurseries to raise and plant over 12,000 tree seedlings per year for two years. 

We sincerely hope this project will go a long way in supporting the beekeeping project. Bees like mango, guava, ovocado and some of the agroforestry trees.

Please visit the Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg56FpcQJYA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/user/jacke38#play/all/uploads-all/0/Vg56FpcQJYA

to see what transpared at the training and initial launch of the Gayaza beekeeping Project in Kiboga district, Uganda.


----------



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Hello, and welcome.

Have you seen the website for Bees for Development?
http://www.beesfordevelopment.org/info/info/development/microenterprises-in-susta.shtml


Let us know if you have any questions about top bar hives. Seems to me there is no reason you can't do both kinds.
Blessings,
Carrie


----------



## Denis Marsha kabuuka (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Carrie,

I did visit the bees for development website. SLINT-Uganda is interested in promoting the top bee hive as well.We would love giving the poor resource farmers in Kiyuni parish that option as well. 

We would like facilitating farmers with at least 20 tophives if we could get funding for this demonstration. This would require at least US ($)1000. The funding would further enable the farmers under the Gayaza smallholder beekeeping project being implemented by SLINT-Uganda in central Uganda to engage in bee-keeping as a sustainable income-generating activity to overcome poverty and improve their livelihoods without compromising the environment. They would also compare and choose the type of beehive they would prefer.

For more information about SLINT-Uganda please visit: www.slint.org and http://www.nabuur.com/en/village/butikiro where we are implementing three projects with the kind support of on-line volunteers on the Global Neighbour Network (nabuur.com).

We would be pleased sending you a project proposal in relation for your consideration. Please contact me on [email protected] or [email protected]. We look forward to your kind support. 

Best wishes,
Denis MARSHA


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Denis,

You may be real in your request for funds or not. It does tug at our heartstrings and it is Christmas and your command of the English language is good.

You probably are aware that scams are prevalent all the time and they come wrapped in all sorts from get rich schemes to tug at your heart schemes.

Websites and Youtubes don't really prove that what you do is legit. However if Heifers, International has validated you, then it would go a long way.

I do know that my mother who has since died, lost her life's fortune ($170,000) in scams and it makes me gun shy of overseas request for funds.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I might suggest Bill Clinton's investment method that's advertized on TV.
The problem is in "when" does the $$$ return to me so that I can help another situation?
Ernie


----------



## Denis Marsha kabuuka (Nov 29, 2009)

SLINT-Uganda is a legitimate organisation founded in 2006 and is registered under the Uganda NGO Registration Statute of 1989 (registration number S.5914/6726). Our activities are implemented under four core programmes namely: poverty alleviation; market-oriented agricultural development and food security; environmental sustainability; and capacity development and policy advocacy. 

Currently we are implementing projects with kind partnership from on-line volunteers on the Global Neighbour Network (nabuur.com) through a village called Butikiro in Kiyuni parish, Kiboga district in central Uganda: http://www.nabuur.com/en/village/butikiro

Some of our recent activity reports as well as newsletters are found at http://www.nabuur.com/en/village/butikiro/news. We are using this thread because the attachments are heavier than the recommended size from this forum.

We sincerely share with you the great concern about the many scams. We are sure always that verification is always done under such circumstances.

Regards,
Denis Marsha


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

From my observations, it appears SLINT-Uganda is legitimate. However, information on this beehive project is now spread over several different forums (even in forums that don't allow "bee talk") with repeated postings of links saying basically the same thing. If there is NEW information to share, please do, but don't keep asking for "partners" and donations. For those that are interested, the contact information has been given and it's been made clear how one can get involved. Thank you for bringing this issue in Uganda to our doorsteps.


----------

